# diet + training reveiw



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

You didn't have any veg the first day??


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i have stopped loggong the veg in as i cant get accurate kcals for it. but i do eat it lol

are the % right for the macros?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

warren_1987 said:


> i have stopped loggong the veg in as i cant get accurate kcals for it. but i do eat it lol
> 
> are the % right for the macros?


Don't worry too much about veg, it can make a benefit but a lot of ppl don't have it reguarly and still make gains, at a push, buy some powdered stuff like "supreme greens" - try a search on ebay for it, not bad stuff.


----------



## Lux (Mar 23, 2006)

Are you gaining in strength and size so far mate?

That routine looks like too much to me, especially as its all 5x5. But everybody reacts different so you *might* be ok


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

the thing that hit me was the cal content of the protein shake...

seems very low to me. most are 300 cals mixed with water, let alone adding a pint of milk...


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys ,

five o - good to ere that the veg aint totaly essential lol im not too much of a fan as it takes alot of g of veg to get high kcal and i cant eat that much i have a stomac of a 16 yr old girl.

lux - yeah im going up on around 2.5kg -5kg per week im expecting that to slow down as i get heavier and heavier lifts tho, and im up 4lbs in 3 weeks. dont think i have put on much fat

slamdog - really mate, i ave just double checked and mine is 130kcal for a single serving. i dont double up, i figure my protien intake is more than enough for my weight im only light lol

its mainly the macros i was unsure about,

cheers guys


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Lux said:


> Are you gaining in strength and size so far mate?
> 
> That routine looks like too much to me, especially as its all 5x5. But everybody reacts different so you *might* be ok


Agreed, keep the 5 x 5 to the compound exercises Warren, id change the others to only 3 sets of 8-12 reps mate.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, i will do. i ave actually been doing 3x8-10 on my curls but yet again i dont aways do curls. sometimes just leave them and do them every other week i figure they aint a major exersice.

im really enjoying my squats and deads now tho, just not when im doing them lol my gym is a posh uni gym so i get funny looks if i make to much noise lifting lol

im a bit confused over pre and post workout.

i usually have

pre (which is my breakfast anyway ) = 100g oats 200ml milk and protien shake

post = straight after a shake then a hour later wholemeal bread with 4 eggs or 200g chicken.

is this ok or should i add some oats in my shake straight after? or change the whole thing lol

chers warren


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Don't worry too much about veg, it can make a benefit but a lot of ppl don't have it reguarly and still make gains, at a push, buy some powdered stuff like "supreme greens" - try a search on ebay for it, not bad stuff.


Surely food isn't just about gains though its about having a healthy diet and getting all the nutrients your body needs?

Telling someone not to worry too much about veg sounds like REALLY bad advice to me...


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im really not into veg, and as much as healthy lifestyle is important i dont think the veg will effect me too much. i do eat some veg but yet i dont drink or very rarley now unless its a mates b-day or celebration so , i think life evens its self out. you might eat alot more veg than me say as an example ut you might drink every day lol (just an example not saying your a alci lol)

plus you have to enjoy life aswell and veg rarely does it for me give me chicken and eggs over cabbage and sprouts anyday


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

warren_1987 said:


> i dont think the veg will effect me too much.


You NEED the vitamins/minerals/nutrients in vegtables.

It doesn't matter if you don't drink much, I don't drink AT ALL and I still make sure I eat handfuls of vegetables every day.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i take multi vits and minerals aswell lol. im not saying i dont eat veg at all i just dont eat that much. but i understand what you mean


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

I know it aint quite the same but Holland and Barrett do greens + powder... just mix it with water and it has similar nutrients to a portion of veg. taste isn't the best in the world, but it is bearable.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

just been looking for it on their site but cant see it. it is called daily green solutions powder...


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, any advise on the pre/post wo meals


----------



## -tommyboiii- (Mar 4, 2008)

u say u dont eat much veg but do you eat fruit at all ? n also if u dont like ur greens veg like sweetcorn is good because its....sweet lol


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I might be wrong here - but ~100g of fat isn't 16% of ~3100 cals.

More like 30%. 1g of fat = 9 cals.

Unlees I'm reading it wrong?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i didnt think that was the way it was worked out, if it is then i have been making mistakes all over the joint lol.

i thought when people say prot - carb - fat 40;40;20 i thoght

it was measured in gramms not kcals, so if one day was

400g prot 400g carbs 200g fats then that would = 40;40;20

the way you ave done it is

400g prot = 1600kcl 400g carbs = 1600kcal 200g fats = 1800kcal

there fore it is not 40;40;20 but im not sure who is right me or you lol oh oh

some one please help lol


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Its measured in kcals meaning

40% of total calories come from protein

40% of total calories come from carbs

20% of total calories come from fat


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers robie, reps. i think i have been way off themn lol so am i right if i work out my total calorie needs

say 3000 kcals ( example )

then say i want 40 % 40% 20% in terms of prot carb fat

which =1200kcals of prot

1200kcals of carbs and

600kals of fats

which in turn means, due to 1 g of prot being 4kcals and 1 g of carbs being 4kcals and 1g of fats being 9kcals

i will need

300g prot-300g carbs - 67g fats

correct?/

also is 40 40 20 the best combo for buking?

cheers warren


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

thats right Warren. 3000cals would be 300g Protein & Carbs and 67g fats. One way to give you can idea per meal is :

Protein /6 = 300 / 6 = 50g Protein per meal (6 meals)

Carbs / 5 = 300 / 5 = 60g Carbs per meal skipping the last meal (no carbs then)

Fats / 6 = 67 / 6 = 11g fats per meal.

You dont need to be bang on with that, but its a good base. As for the split for bulking, Im not sure. I often like the advise of working with that for say 8-12 weeks and see how your body reacts, then tweak it. Up cals, down cals, change split or whatever you think you need.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, how would i work out how much i need to eat ?

i have lost the formulea

something to do with weight aint it


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i have found it ok lads cheers,my damn comp brings up what it wants wen i search , sometimes brings results sometimes knocks me off thenet lol .


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i am

5'10.5'' (179cm)

170lbs (77kg)

ok i will try a few different ways and then i will make the call.

method 1 -

18-19 x bodyweight in lbs therefore my needs would be

19 x 170 =

kcal-3230

method 2-

Men: BMR = 66 + (13.7 X wt in kg) + (5 X ht in cm) - (6.8 X age in years)

66+(13.7 x 77) + (5 x 179) - (6.8 x 20)=

kcal-1880 then x by 1.55( for moderate exersice 3-4times a week)

= kcal - 2914

now these two numbers are not that close in reality. but i have multplied the method two by 1.55 in reality i should knock tis up a bit

so i ave decided i will need 3200kcals per day

so that means my macros in a 40 40 20 split will be as follows

1280kcals from prot

1280kcals from carbs

640kcals from fats

which is = to

320g of protien each day

320g of carbs each day

71g of fats each day.

and using the working jawd sowed me (reps to jawd thanx for all the help)

320/6 = 53.3g per meal of protien

320/4 = 80g per meal of carbs ( no carbs after the 6.00 meal)

71/6 = 11.8g per meal

im now going to write out upto 10 days for me to follow ( i know variation and all that and i could get ored but i like routine and rules lol always have) i will use these 10 days as menus for the next month. i am comming tothe end of month one and want to step it up a gear so hence all this lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Id use more carbs for bulking, although 40/40/20 isn't so bad tbh.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

more carbs, i thought the growth was mainly because of the protein.?

i dont know f i could eat much more carbs lol at the moment im managing less than that


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

bump - i will get another day wrote out today if any comments at all on this id really appreiciate it thanks guys


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks good to me.

Just a couple of things though.

1. Too much fat pwo imo.

2. I know the veg issue has been discussed in this thread for I'd like to see more in your diet for fibre issues although. I'd replace the carrots with broccoli.

JMO.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers bud, but how do people get around the fat whith eggs, i dont want to remove too many eggs i only have 3 in this day but their fat content is high?

cheers bud


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I didn't mean the PWO meal - I meant the PWO shake. Oats and milk have a reasonable amount of fat content which will slow the protein digestion. I'd look at a leaner source of carbs and protein PWO. Maybe consider whey isolate and dextrose/maltodextrin/waxy maize starch.

Don't do a thing with your eggs - keep them and the keep them whole!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

oh right cheers bud, i mi9ght in the future but at the moment i cant afford it really, as long as their aint no major problems with it thats cool. eep cecing im going to add another days diet tonight.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Reesy (Jan 6, 2008)

Up the carbs a bit on that one I'd say. Compared to protein its not as high. Or drop the protein either way.

Other than that, fats look good and so does meal plan.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

carbs are higher it goes

kcals - prot - carbs - fats


----------



## Reesy (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah i meant in relation to protein. Carbs should be almost double the grams of protein, so 296 to 318 is too close. 350+ would be better.

But as always that depends on you and what your body responds well to.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

o right, well im aiming for 40% of kcals from carbs 40% from prot and 20 % from fats so carbs and prot should be close or identical for this. cheers tho bud for the input


----------

